# EDC; sticking with what I got



## Runs With Fire (Jun 18, 2018)

I have had my alien gear cloak tuck holsters for a week now.  I have been carrying my glock 20.  I staryef with it on my hip in the 3 o-clock position.  But my tool pouch either blocks it, or makes it stick out.  So I went to small of the back.  Doesn't work well.  It sticks out every time I bend over, which I do alot in carpet installation.  So, I went to apendix.   The holster comes with a 15 degree can't.  That made for a pretty goofy draw from apendix, however, the company makes it easily adjustable. I went with more of a 0 degree cant.  Besides all the jokes about packing big "firepower"  and the "I couldn't handle a gun pointing at my prize possesions" it seems to work alright.  The holster I have is leather backed with a moulded shell.  Once the leather softened, it was fairly comfortable for shoving a large pistol in my pants.  I do think the holster will wear out fairly soon, as it takes alot of streach as I am constantly bending over and crawling arould on the floor.  But nothing in my job ever lasts long.  I may consider a pistol that's thinner and a tad smaller as it just might allow the holster more life(smaller one should have less bend and pry to it right?, I need to experement with that.  All in all, the holsters are nice and do their job. 
  P.s.  if you read the alien gear holster manual, I didn't, it apherently tells you to apply blue loctite on the holster anchor screws after the desired retention is desired.  I did not.  I had two of four fall out, luckly the holster comes with extras.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 19, 2018)

Yeah, that Glock 20 is a big gun. Definitely need to look for a compact model. 

Glad to hear the Alien gear holster is working for you. Let us know how much wear it takes.


----------



## jobo (Jun 19, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> I have had my alien gear cloak tuck holsters for a week now.  I have been carrying my glock 20.  I staryef with it on my hip in the 3 o-clock position.  But my tool pouch either blocks it, or makes it stick out.  So I went to small of the back.  Doesn't work well.  It sticks out every time I bend over, which I do alot in carpet installation.  So, I went to apendix.   The holster comes with a 15 degree can't.  That made for a pretty goofy draw from apendix, however, the company makes it easily adjustable. I went with more of a 0 degree cant.  Besides all the jokes about packing big "firepower"  and the "I couldn't handle a gun pointing at my prize possesions" it seems to work alright.  The holster I have is leather backed with a moulded shell.  Once the leather softened, it was fairly comfortable for shoving a large pistol in my pants.  I do think the holster will wear out fairly soon, as it takes alot of streach as I am constantly bending over and crawling arould on the floor.  But nothing in my job ever lasts long.  I may consider a pistol that's thinner and a tad smaller as it just might allow the holster more life(smaller one should have less bend and pry to it right?, I need to experement with that.  All in all, the holsters are nice and do their job.
> P.s.  if you read the alien gear holster manual, I didn't, it apherently tells you to apply blue loctite on the holster anchor screws after the desired retention is desired.  I did not.  I had two of four fall out, luckly the holster comes with extras.


Not wishing to accuse you of paranoia, but is it really necessary to be packing heat whilst laying carpet ? I Know you may have customer disputes, but shooting them dead may not be in your best interests of your trying to build good customer relations,
Couldn't you just have it in your tool box of you thinK an attack whilst cutting the corners is likely


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 19, 2018)

jobo said:


> Not wishing to accuse you of paranoia, but is it really necessary to be packing heat whilst laying carpet ? I Know you may have customer disputes, but shooting them dead may not be in your best interests of your trying to build good customer relations,
> Couldn't you just have it in your tool box of you thinK an attack whilst cutting the corners is likely


Same reason I'd carry anywhere else. I can't really predict when, where, or how something may happen.


----------



## jobo (Jun 19, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> Same reason I'd carry anywhere else. I can't really predict when, where, or how something may happen.


Well you can predict whatT hat with really great accuracy. Using standard risk assessment technique, you can't of course have a 100% accuracy, as there are quite possibly a small number of old ladies, who lure carpet fitter to the house with the sole intention of butchering them with a meat clever as soon as they bend down, however the gun won't help much in these circumstances and fitting your work Hat with wing mirrors would be more useful


----------



## veritasAequitas (Jun 19, 2018)

jobo said:


> Couldn't you just have it in your tool box of you thinK an attack whilst cutting the corners is likely



No.


----------



## veritasAequitas (Jun 19, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> I have had my alien gear cloak tuck holsters for a week now.  I have been carrying my glock 20.  I staryef with it on my hip in the 3 o-clock position.  But my tool pouch either blocks it, or makes it stick out.  So I went to small of the back.  Doesn't work well.  It sticks out every time I bend over, which I do alot in carpet installation.  So, I went to apendix.   The holster comes with a 15 degree can't.  That made for a pretty goofy draw from apendix, however, the company makes it easily adjustable. I went with more of a 0 degree cant.  Besides all the jokes about packing big "firepower"  and the "I couldn't handle a gun pointing at my prize possesions" it seems to work alright.  The holster I have is leather backed with a moulded shell.  Once the leather softened, it was fairly comfortable for shoving a large pistol in my pants.  I do think the holster will wear out fairly soon, as it takes alot of streach as I am constantly bending over and crawling arould on the floor.  But nothing in my job ever lasts long.  I may consider a pistol that's thinner and a tad smaller as it just might allow the holster more life(smaller one should have less bend and pry to it right?, I need to experement with that.  All in all, the holsters are nice and do their job.
> P.s.  if you read the alien gear holster manual, I didn't, it apherently tells you to apply blue loctite on the holster anchor screws after the desired retention is desired.  I did not.  I had two of four fall out, luckly the holster comes with extras.



You could go for a Glock 29.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 19, 2018)

veritasAequitas said:


> You could go for a Glock 29.


Thought about it, but It would require me trade im my G20 and still pay out of pocket.  I havn't seen any used ones for sale.


----------



## jobo (Jun 19, 2018)

veritasAequitas said:


> No.


I wasn't aware that you were in a position to answer for him, or have you got the same affliction


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 19, 2018)

jobo said:


> I wasn't aware that you were in a position to answer for him, or have you got the same affliction


Things get burried in the toolbox.  The toolbox gets full of fuzz, dust, and little pieces of yarn. There is the occasional spilled adhesive and laytex sealent.   Not really condusive to a good working firearm.  State law would see it as improper storage. It is a serious offense by the gun owner if someone gains access to an improperly stored firearm and uses it to commit a crime.   It is a very serious state offense if a minor gets access to an improperly stored firearm.  Don't remember all the specifics, but there are brochures about it at the gun store.


----------



## Buka (Jun 19, 2018)

Carrying a firearm in a toolbox is instead of on your person is irresponsible.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> Carrying a firearm in a toolbox is instead of on your person is irresponsible.


I agree


----------



## jobo (Jun 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> Carrying a firearm in a toolbox is instead of on your person is irresponsible.


What more irresponsible than laying carpet with a killing machine strapped to the small of your back ?


----------



## Buka (Jun 19, 2018)

jobo said:


> What more irresponsible than laying carpet with a killing machine strapped to the small of your back ?



Actually, yes.


----------



## jobo (Jun 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> Actually, yes.


I find that hard to believe


----------



## Buka (Jun 19, 2018)

It's because you will not have the toolbox in hand at every moment of your work day. Firearms need to be kept in check, under the control of the person carrying them at all times. All times, every second of every minute.

Man, I hate guns.


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 19, 2018)

I prefer carrying at the 3 o'clock to 5 o’clock position.  3 o’clock is the most comfortable and provides a great draw.

I hate appendix and small of back positions


----------



## pdg (Jun 20, 2018)

@jobo - from what I gather OP's job isn't necessarily domestic fitting in lived in houses - more like new builds or redevelopment projects.

These are places where you're not dealing with your customer being around all the time, and being paid on piece rate means (if he's anything like me) staying around and being the last to leave so you get more work done, more income and essentially more free time later...

Robberies from job sites are common over here too, people go in after hours and see what the trades didn't take home that day.

The difference is, here they might be armed with an ugly face and bad breath...

In that situation, in a place other than here, I'd likely want to carry too.

Practical maintenance issues aside, it'd be incredibly irresponsible (to the point of stupidity) to leave a firearm in a toolbox - I take it you've never done site work? As Buka said, you don't have your toolbox in hand or even next to you all the time, and I'd extend that to you not having your toolbox in sight most of the day (for a carpet fitter, they probably visit it a couple of times per shift to grab a new blade or an adhesive refill). You think leaving a firearm utterly unattended is more responsible than having it attached to your body?


While I don't personally fully understand the EDC aspect in normal life (going to town, working in an office) a job site, especially before or after hours, is a higher risk environment.

There's an application of your risk assessment model...


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 20, 2018)

jobo said:


> What more irresponsible than laying carpet with a killing machine strapped to the small of your back ?


It's in the front


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 20, 2018)

jobo said:


> Well you can predict whatT hat with really great accuracy. Using standard risk assessment technique, you can't of course have a 100% accuracy, as there are quite possibly a small number of old ladies, who lure carpet fitter to the house with the sole intention of butchering them with a meat clever as soon as they bend down, however the gun won't help much in these circumstances and fitting your work Hat with wing mirrors would be more useful


A fellow carpet layer was held up by a thug with a knife while walking to his truck for tools.  
       When I first started laying carpet, a city cop came in to check up on me in the evening.  He told me I need to leave before dark.  When I told him I wouldn't quite be done, he waited till I finished and escourted me out of the neighborhood. 
        A non english speaking contractor got mad at a tile installer.  Waited for him after dark .   Came at him while he was carrying  tools to the truck and slashed the tile guy's inner thigh with a boxcutter.  
     I'm not peranoid, just aware, alert, and inforned.


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 20, 2018)

Even besides all that, guns are cool, guns are fun, I like guns.


----------



## jobo (Jun 20, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> A fellow carpet layer was held up by a thug with a knife while walking to his truck for tools.
> When I first started laying carpet, a city cop came in to check up on me in the evening.  He told me I need to leave before dark.  When I told him I wouldn't quite be done, he waited till I finished and escourted me out of the neighborhood.
> A non english speaking contractor got mad at a tile installer.  Waited for him after dark .   Came at him while he was carrying  tools to the truck and slashed the tile guy's inner thigh with a boxcutter.
> I'm not peranoid, just aware, alert, and inforned.


A gun wouldn't be much use in either of those situations, unless they Gave you ample notice of their intent, in sufficient time to a) out your tools down and b) get you gun out before you get stabbed/ cut, 

I'N both cases a Hammer in your hand would be I faR more use,


----------



## jobo (Jun 20, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> Even besides all that, guns are cool, guns are fun, I like guns.


Yes I suspected that was the case, buy gun, invent justification to wear it


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 20, 2018)

jobo said:


> A gun wouldn't be much use in either of those situations, unless they Gave you ample notice of their intent, in sufficient time to a) out your tools down and b) get you gun out before you get stabbed/ cut,
> 
> I'N both cases a Hammer in your hand would be I faR more use,


Mabey, but I now have another option that I bet you don't.


----------



## jobo (Jun 20, 2018)

Runs With Fire said:


> Mabey, but I now have another option that I bet you don't.


If I'm possession of " tools" I have multiple option , 

Clearly guns are some what lacking if you at close quarters and the thing is in a holster, 

At one point in my life I had to walk from my office to my car carrying a wheel brace, , I never felt over exposed


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 20, 2018)

jobo said:


> If I'm possession of " tools" I have multiple option ,
> 
> Clearly guns are some what lacking if you at close quarters and the thing is in a holster,
> 
> At one point in my life I had to walk from my office to my car carrying a wheel brace, , I never felt over exposed


I can't bring a lug wrench with me everywhere.  I can carry my pistol to the grocer, movie theatre, church, work, and my in-laws house and nobody looks at me funny, cause it's concealed.  In Michigan, carrying a baton or simmular item in your car "for self defense is a crime.  It's up to interpretation of a law officer.  Stupid laws.


----------



## Buka (Jun 20, 2018)

Note to self....don't do this.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 20, 2018)

Folks,
There is a fundamental mindset difference that is apparent.  Given that, I strongly urge people agree to disagree, especially when considering what someone should or should not carry in a different country.  If you cannot do this, I strongly suggest leaving the issue alone.  

In all cases, *please keep the conversation polite and respectful.*  You have been warned.

jks9199
Administrator


----------



## Runs With Fire (Jun 21, 2018)

Buka said:


> Note to self....don't do this.



Scary


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 14, 2018)

jobo said:


> What more irresponsible than laying carpet with a killing machine strapped to the small of your back ?



Since when is it not responsible to carry a defensive tool that is properly holstered yet readily accessible?  Sounds like a prudent way of exercising a Constitutional right.

Anyway, to the OP;  I would suggest keeping the G20 as a HD or woods carry gun while thinking about purchasing a pocket pistol for your work situation.  A Ruger LCP or even an LC9/LC9s/EC9s or something similar would be a good choice.  For pocket carry I personally prefer a firearm that has a manual thumb safety and a good holster.  You can pick up a good Ruger LC9/LC9s/EC9s around $200-$250 mark and an LCP can be had for less than $200.  A Taurus PT709 Slim makes a good pocket pistol and they are less than $200.  

You can check out Armslist.com in your area to see what is available on the used market.  I've had very good results using Armslist.  

In terms of caliber, folks are often comfortable with this or that caliber and that's fine.  To be totally straight-forward, in terms of terminal ballistics amongst the service calibers...they're all about the same.  Would a G20 10mm be more effective than a Ruger LCP .380?  Well sure, it would have some distinct advantages.  But then you can carry that LCP in ways you can't carry the G20.  An LC9 in 9mm is even better and has one more round capacity.  Same with the PT709 Slim.  Better to have a smaller firearm that can be more easily carried in a specific circumstance than a larger one that presents all sorts of challenges.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 14, 2018)

Buka said:


> Note to self....don't do this.



I spoke with the gentleman that posted that video originally.  He knows the man that shot himself personally as he's local.  It was a Glock 43 and the holster was a G-code.  If you notice, the man 'looks' the Glock into the holster like he should and isn't doing anything blatantly stupid.  What happened was a piece of his undershirt got dragged into the holster when he holstered the G43.  When he bent over the piece of shirt material pulled on the trigger and caused the discharge.  Such is the danger of a striker-fired pistol in the AIWB position.  This is one of the reasons, the main reason I advocate for a manual thumb safety (and taking the time to properly train with a pistol that has a manual thumb safety) if one is going to AIWB or pocket carry a pistol.  A long DA trigger pull is another level of safety as well.  A manual thumb safety is just as quick to draw, disengage and fire as not having one since it is trained to be part of the draw.  It is a gross motor skill so not an issue to accomplish, even under stress.  And it offers massive bonuses in terms of safety when reholstering the pistol with is where a lot of AD/ND happen.


----------

